# Fenix HL30



## arizona1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Found some pictures of the Fenix HL30. Looks interesting. Im looking forward to when it comes out.


----------



## a_b (Feb 16, 2012)

Weight 86g. without batteries, spec. two AA batteries, TIR optics. Аnnouncement soon.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 18, 2012)

I remember a 2XAA fenix headlamp that never came out. I really wanted it so maybe this one will fit the bill but like the first I am not getting my hopes up until it is for sale.


----------



## nobunaga88 (Feb 23, 2012)

Those red one,Is that laser thing?


----------



## a_b (Feb 23, 2012)

No, that 4mm red LED.


----------



## a_b (Feb 24, 2012)

video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YYX62RJ3eg
other photos http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=8878


----------



## BenChiew (Feb 24, 2012)

They have a 4 cell AA battery headlamp. How does the new compares to the old?


----------



## Changchung (Feb 24, 2012)

You mean 5mm red Led


----------



## vēer (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks like poorly built POS, probably will cost around 40$ while be worth 10$ in real life.
Just look at those pictures from the other site, it looks cheap and the person, who made those pictures complains regarding battery cover, pivot mechanism.


----------



## evgeniy (Feb 25, 2012)

a_b said:


> other photos http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=8878



not durable plastic construction. Why Fenix now produce these cheap (but with high price) models ? Fenix make a good for other companies, who makes Headlamps.


----------



## Bolster (Feb 26, 2012)

Waiting for Fenix to understand the utility of a flood light. They seem stuck on spot headlamps.


----------



## Dface (Feb 29, 2012)

del post pls.....


----------



## Dface (Mar 1, 2012)

a_b said:


> other photos http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=8878


Thank you very interesting review, it is a pity that in Russian :naughty::naughty:
Interesting flashlight. We wait for production models, and full review!




I hope that soon there will be in English!

* p.s. they have found about the Fenix ​​RC10*


----------



## a_b (Mar 3, 2012)

HL30 beamshots here http://fonarik.com/test/?model=256&scene=2&mode=0


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 3, 2012)

a_b said:


> HL30 beamshots here http://fonarik.com/test/?model=256&scene=2&mode=0



is it just me or does the beam actually look pretty uniform in those pics?


----------



## B0wz3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Hard to say for sure, they're got the beam aimed in a really unhelpful angle... looks like it's half on the corner of the wall, and half projecting down the hallway, making it virtually impossible to get a good idea of what the beam profile is like.

I also agree with Bolster on his comment about Fenix and their obsession with throwy headlamps... don't they get that most people use a flood beam for a headlamp rather than a spot beam? :shakehead


----------



## Freely (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd rather have a spot headlamp with a good diffuser for flood.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Freely said:


> I'd rather have a spot headlamp with a good diffuser for flood.



you know me too i guess. but i also wish headlamp makers would figure out that for the average user, even though spot and flood are both needed, flood is what is needed more often and spot is only used sporadically. most headlamps that are available now sort of have flood as an afterthought. these guys need to spend more time working on the diffusers and making the flood beam fit to be the primary beam option.


----------



## B0wz3r (Mar 5, 2012)

If I need a light with throw, that's what my EDC light or other pocket light is for.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 5, 2012)

B0wz3r said:


> Hard to say for sure, they're got the beam aimed in a really unhelpful angle... looks like it's half on the corner of the wall, and half projecting down the hallway, making it virtually impossible to get a good idea of what the beam profile is like.
> 
> I also agree with Bolster on his comment about Fenix and their obsession with throwy headlamps... don't they get that most people use a flood beam for a headlamp rather than a spot beam? :shakehead



I rather like the throw of a fenix headlamp as it is unlike my other headlamps. Works great for those blue/white blazes at distance. For in camp give me a ZL any day.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 6, 2012)

B0wz3r said:


> If I need a light with throw, that's what my EDC light or other pocket light is for.



yeah i guess, but it does get kind of tiring having to reach down to my pack to unclip or unholster my handheld light every single time i need a spot beam. it's just so much easier if i can just flick a button on my headlamp for that. plus when i'm backpacking, i really don't want to carry any extra weight. i just want my headlamp, a fauxton for backup and that's it.


----------



## B0wz3r (Mar 6, 2012)

robostudent5000 said:


> yeah i guess, but it does get kind of tiring having to reach down to my pack to unclip or unholster my handheld light every single time i need a spot beam. it's just so much easier if i can just flick a button on my headlamp for that. plus when i'm backpacking, i really don't want to carry any extra weight. i just want my headlamp, a fauxton for backup and that's it.


Ah... someone who's never been in the middle of nowhere and had his headlamp fail! :devil: For backpacking trips I always carry two headlamps and two handheld lights. Lights like ZL's are small and light enough now days that I don't consider it an issue. I'd much rather carry another 4 oz. for two more lights and not need them, than need them and not have them because I was being a weight weenie... (nothing personal intended there Robo...  )

About 20 years ago I was on a backpacking trip in the Wind River mountains in Wyoming with my girlfriend and a few other friends. We had base camped at a lake at about 9,000 ft. The crappy Princeton Tec headlamp I had at the time crapped out and I didn't have a backup, and we were about a three day hike from anywhere. That truly sucked a$$. I'll never make that mistake again.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Mar 6, 2012)

robostudent5000 said:


> yeah i guess, but it does get kind of tiring having to reach down to my pack to unclip or unholster my handheld light every single time i need a spot beam. it's just so much easier if i can just flick a button on my headlamp for that. plus when i'm backpacking, i really don't want to carry any extra weight. i just want my headlamp, a fauxton for backup and that's it.


Things like this make me want a headlamp with one driver running two light engines: Throwy optic OR floody optic. I am happy without both.


B0wz3r said:


> What? Me? Derail a thread?


It's so easy to do once we weigh in with opinions.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 6, 2012)

B0wz3r said:


> Ah... someone who's never been in the middle of nowhere and had his headlamp fail! :devil:


 
you'd be wrong there. i have. i had a PT Pulsar with me then, a 6 lumen model. i was fine. 

i don't know what you do at night on your backpacking trips but all i do is cook, eat, clean, take a deuce, gaze at some stars, and go to sleep. fauxton works just fine for all that.


----------



## B0wz3r (Mar 6, 2012)

robostudent5000 said:


> you'd be wrong there. i have. i had a PT Pulsar with me then, a 6 lumen model. i was fine.
> 
> i don't know what you do at night on your backpacking trips but all i do is cook, eat, clean, take a deuce, gaze at some stars, and go to sleep. fauxton works just fine for all that.



I'm quite fond of hiking at night actually...


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Mar 8, 2012)

I've hiked/backpacked overnight tons and probably 95% of the time all I had was an AA minimag literally since I was in elementary to last year lol! (I'm 33... not the exact same light though, I think I lost a few along the way). I guess my backup was my buddies light or whoever was with me. But in all that time I have never left the campsite once after dark, nor needed a backup. Nothing wrong with night hiking thats cool, I just like hiking during the day so I can enjoy the scenery. Night time is for the campfire, a hot drink and rest, for me. But even if you dont night hike an emergency could always arise forcing you to hike out in the middle of the night or something like that. Next time I go out I'll atleast have my ZL and shopping for a second light (or primary) now.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 8, 2012)

DIΩDΣ;3894939 said:


> I've hiked/backpacked overnight tons and probably 95% of the time all I had was an AA minimag literally since I was in elementary to last year lol! (I'm 33... not the exact same light though, I think I lost a few along the way). I guess my backup was my buddies light or whoever was with me. But in all that time I have never left the campsite once after dark, nor needed a backup.



the spare bulb in the tailcap was your backup.


----------



## gcbryan (Mar 9, 2012)

Light weight hiking for me would be two zebralights and a Thrunite TI around my neck (just in case)!

I've I'm using the plastic 3AAA kind of headlamps I would appreciate a decent shot and decent flood beam. Usually the spot beam isn't decent and I end up diffusing it and not having a real spot beam. I'd like an optic for the spot with diffused edges.

I hate hiking with a spot where there is that moving halo outer circle of light. An optic where the edges are diffused is much better and then either a sliding diffuser or a secondary flood beam is nice. No one does this well however.

I don't think the designers actually use the lights they design. The BD Storm is a good light but is an example of the designers not being outdoor people IMO.

I know many people subscribe to the hand held spot and headlamp flood school of though (and I do as well when weight isn't an issue) I find it annoying that a headlamp can't do it all when needed. I just got an older Petzl XP that does that to an extent except that it's just underpowered by todays standards.

I have two Zebralight H51's...one H51 and one H51f. I use the H51f all the time and diffused the H51 so there is little difference between the two. The H51 is no thrower with the small head and XP-G ...it's just annoying if it's not diffused.


----------



## Bright.Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

a_b said:


> Weight 86g. without batteries, spec. two AA batteries, TIR optics. Аnnouncement soon.


Definitively a cool looking headlight from Fenix. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flashaholic_71 (Mar 13, 2012)

I am buying this for sure! and prob in diferent colors for the family


----------



## Dface (Mar 30, 2012)

a_b said:


> Weight 86g. without batteries, spec. two AA batteries, TIR optics. Аnnouncement soon.



Fixing strong. But for cavers, this model does not fit the flashlight. For cyclists a great choice.


----------



## igoman (Sep 12, 2012)

Are these better than the Petzl headlamps? I think I am going for the HL30 anyway because of the price difference.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 20, 2012)

Having one now for review. Liking it so far  -could have some more throw, but further it's a good headlamp


----------



## GoCarp (Sep 26, 2012)

Just ordered one and should have it tomorrow. I've been looking for a replacement to my older Petzl Myo XP that I cannot seem to locate. I'll be taking it hiking/camping this weekend and will try to give a review. I will also try to take some beam shots to post.


----------



## mario551 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi. I am new to this forum. I´ve been gathering a lot of valuable information regarding these modern lights from members of these forums. I am begining to substitute the old flashlights with new ones. I purchased the Fenix HL 21 and found that most of the times it´s too focused for my needs. I use it at nights to check on the horses at the barn and I find the tight hot spot somewhat annoying and districting and the diffuser leaking some light into my eyes. I wonder if this HL 30 would be what I need to be able to walk in the dark and check different areas without blinding my dogs and horses with a tight hot spot, or if I should look for a different brand of headlight.


----------



## Sarratt (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello Mario and welcome .

I have the HL30 at it is great. It will light up a much much MUCH bigger area then the HL21 ( i have both ) The HL30 is much more a ''area'' light rather than a ''spot'' light.

The HL30 will illuminate 4-5 meters on high --- turbo on slightly more. BUT very illuminated!. I took this light camping for a month and loved it. On high the HL30 lit up the entire campsite. I have the HL21 and this new light is MUCH better.
The only flaw in the HL30 is the battery compartment. It is not easy to change batteries . And it ''feels''' insecure. there is no ''click'' in closing---- that said ,...I have changed batteries about 10 times and all is well.

I would recommend the HL30.

welcome 

M

ps .... the red light in the HL30 is very bright and actually useful. I used it to make coffee etc while camping. Not sure what the red will do with horses tho.


----------



## mario551 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sarratt said:


> Hello Mario and welcome .
> 
> I have the HL30 at it is great. It will light up a much much MUCH bigger area then the HL21 ( i have both ) The HL30 is much more a ''area'' light rather than a ''spot'' light.
> 
> ...




Hello Sarratt, and thank you very much for your answer and the detailed explanation. You confirmed what I was suspecting about the HL 30 having a more floody beam. I live in a tropical country and I have to watch for snakes when I walk around the house and at night at the barns. Now I understand that I have to carry a headlamp with a floody beam to walk around and a throwy flashlight in the pocket for when I have to inspect something at a distance. I thought that the HL 21 was going to fit the bill but it lost a lot of power when using the diffuser. Meanwhile I ordered a Petzl Tikka 2 attracted by its simplicity, but I still keep the Fenix in my mind... By the way I used to have a headlamp with a red light and always amused me when I looked at dogs or horses with the red light on, their eyes looked red like animals from hell...LOL.


----------



## Sarratt (Oct 9, 2012)

I have to add that although I very much like the HL30, the battery compartment is a weak point. 
It is very , very difficult to open and there is no satisfying ''click'' when you close it again.
I (sadly) would not recommend this light ...... even though I might buy another.
The battery compartment issue is a big fail.

.... update below !!!!!!!!

Edited to add .... Opening of the battery case is not as difficult as I earlier suggested. 

My mistake for posting a rush judgement.

The battery case is still not great but now that I have figured it out its easy to open.
1. open the tilt to full open.
2. thumbnail into one SIDE of the battery compartment. (NOT where it says ''open'' ...but to the side of the compartment )
3. gently pry it open ....

There is NO pop or snap sound when you open or close this light. (yet oddly it has been a secure tight fit for many months of use ..go figure?)


I neglected to add earlier that it comes with a top band but unless you are an infant or / and already have trouble holding your head up this light is quite light. I have never used the top band.
I still am recommending this light for what it is ... a long running 2 AA bright broad beamed headlight.
There are very very few good 2 AA dedicated headlights. 
I'm glad Fenix made one.

and before I get jumped on by the Zebra fans ... I know I know ...


----------

